# ISTP (smarts + sex appeal, how can you go wrong?)



## aniperi (Nov 23, 2012)

New ISTP here on the forums. Just came to learn about MBTI and who I am over the past few months. Tests always put me at a narrow lead with ISTP's as opposed to an INTP.

My hobbies are few but i'm devoted to them: doing cardio at the gym, constantly perfecting my french grammar, and amassing a huge wardrobe to feed my love for fashion/style.

_____________________
ISTP things I'd like to do? Sky dive, ride the tallest rollercoasters, own/drive a really nice, fast car, and go bungee jumping.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings aniperi and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum aniperi. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Prometheus92 (Apr 24, 2012)

Welcome to PerC!


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

Welcome to PerC


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

:happy: Right on; you joined! I look forward to reading your posts!


----------

